# Single Pringle Mingle Thread



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

There is more cheer in a Mongolian graveyard than in this desolate place.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

35+ Erotic Poems And Quotes About Love And Sex That Will Get You In The Mood


We've curated the most erotic sex poems from literary legends that will get you in the mood for more. Quarantine is about to get super sexy.




www.scarymommy.com


----------



## passionate (Jan 7, 2017)

littlewyng said:


> @tanstaafl28 I know, right? How are the young folks supposed to learn?
> 
> @passionate Is there an MBTI mingle thread for Singles?
> This is how these things start.


OHHHHH I SEE!!
Well, in @Wylie 's defense he's 14. For someone who's turning 23 soon, im super dense. but you know what? life is absolutely fantastic!!

i still dont get “the last pringle”, maybe because im hungry. brb going to eat and hopefully my brain will work



eeo said:


> I love the idea of this thread. l like being single, I hate to mingle, so please don't ever contact me with your poetry and promises of stuffing meat into lunchboxes. Carry on. 🍿


words of wisdom ✨


----------



## littlewyng (Sep 17, 2020)

Meliodas said:


> There is more cheer in a Mongolian graveyard than in this desolate place.


Add more alcohol. 




passionate said:


> For someone who's turning 23 soon, im super dense


You are not! My other favorite person ever.


----------



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

littlewyng said:


> Add more alcohol.


Or perhaps Rohypnol, as then at least we'd have a party for one.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Meliodas said:


> Or perhaps *Rohypno*l, as then at least we'd have a party for one.



Let's keep the playing field even, shall we?


----------



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Let's keep the playing field even, shall we?


All is fair in love and war


----------



## MisterYellowFace (Jan 22, 2021)

Gosh! How come this thread has to be the first on my feed!?


----------



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

Because it stirs about our potential.


----------



## MisterYellowFace (Jan 22, 2021)

Meliodas said:


> Because it stirs about our potential.


What?
Does that mean?


----------



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

For the uninitiated, my last post was a pun, based on the shared origins of "potential" (to create) and "potent", meaning virile.









potential | Etymology, origin and meaning of potential by etymonline


POTENTIAL Meaning: "possible" (as opposed to actual), "capable of being or becoming," from Old French potenciel and… See definitions of potential.




www.etymonline.com


----------



## passionate (Jan 7, 2017)

littlewyng said:


> You are not! My other favorite person ever.


oh my god!!! _packs my heart in a box_ pls accept 🥺♥ 
sending lots of hugsss!!


----------



## passionate (Jan 7, 2017)

Meliodas said:


> For the uninitiated, my last post was a pun, based on the shared origins of "potential" (to create) and "potent", meaning virile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why do i find the fact you’ve explained your pun to be funny? lajdkskalaks


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Meliodas said:


> @littlewyng
> 
> Or we just flirt with each other. How about I stuff some meat into your lunchbox? That salad could do with a little extra seasoning.


Bro they're FOURTEEN.


----------



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

Eren Jaegerbomb said:


> Bro they're FOURTEEN.


If you post in a thread about mature topics when you are underage, then you are breaking the forum rules and that's your problem, not mine.


----------



## mino (Jul 20, 2020)

✨


----------



## passionate (Jan 7, 2017)

Eren Jaegerbomb said:


> Bro they're FOURTEEN.





Meliodas said:


> If you post in a thread about mature topics when you are underage, then you have broken the site rules and that's your problem, not mine.






HAHAHAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

This thread is going in a sort of Matt Gaetz direction...


----------



## mino (Jul 20, 2020)

tanstaafl28 said:


> This thread is going in a sort of Matt Gaetz direction...
> 
> View attachment 876502


I don’t know if that’s a good thing or a bad thing


----------



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

tanstaafl28 said:


> This thread is going in a sort of Matt Gaetz direction...
> 
> View attachment 876502


All fun, risqué conversations require a basic level of trust and good faith between the participants. If you are a minor and view legal adult content, then you've misled people about your identity in a very egregious way. You cannot turn around and complain about a mature conversation that you weren't supposed to view in the first place.


----------



## techkidunnya (Apr 16, 2021)

Twas but a pun, a flower to blossom in the springs of paradise evermore. If in thee a sweeter passion is bestirred, open thy wanton rosy gates, and surrender thine reason to partake in a multitude of beastly delights.


----------



## techkidunnya (Apr 16, 2021)

.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

Meliodas said:


> This offer applies to biological females between the ages of 16 and 25 only, is non-transferable and may be withdrawn at any time.


most here might be too mature for your tastes


----------



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

DOGSOUP said:


> most here might be too mature for your tastes


I'm aware of that, haha. Be assured that my post was meant in jest.


----------



## Deuce (Feb 16, 2021)

Damnnnnn I love this thread. I'll be really in-in when the cute INTP of PerC have joined, though. 
Also I'm realizing that I do have the slightest idea on how to do a sexual innuendo (someone teaches me ?) thanks God i'm good-looking


----------



## impulsenine (Oct 18, 2020)

Deuce said:


> Damnnnnn I love this thread. I'll be really in-in when the cute INTP of PerC have joined, though.
> Also I'm realizing that I do have the slightest idea on how to do a sexual innuendo (someone teaches me ?) thanks God i'm good-looking


Bonjour, Mademoiselle!

Open the planet to enter the rocket! 
It seems that the friction is in our favor.


----------



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)

Warning—Please refrain from using personal insults—let’s play nice and thank you.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

Would be more than happy to give you my last Pringle, shits unhealthy and just chips away at my workout progress.


----------



## Deuce (Feb 16, 2021)

impulsenine said:


> Bonjour, Mademoiselle!
> 
> Open the planet to enter the rocket!
> It seems that the friction is in our favor.


It's ...






Colossal ...

🔥 🔥 🔥


----------



## Plusless (Aug 19, 2020)

Deuce said:


> Damnnnnn I love this thread. I'll be really in-in when the cute INTP of PerC have joined, though.
> Also I'm realizing that I do have the slightest idea on how to do a sexual innuendo (someone teaches me ?) thanks God i'm good-looking


I like giving, but I think sharing would be much more enjoyable with you.


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

littlewyng said:


> We old single people use innuendo. It's all we have left.


Hahahahaha


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

After 50+ years of relationship FAIL, I think I'll try to be happily single now. 

Y'all can have all my Pringles. Have fun!


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

islandlight said:


> After 50+ years of relationship FAIL, I think I'll try to be happily single now.
> 
> Y'all can have all my Pringles. Have fun!


Scandalous! Giving all your pringles away like that! I thought I was special!




Deuce said:


> Damnnnnn I love this thread. I'll be really in-in when the cute INTP of PerC have joined, though.
> Also I'm realizing that I do have the slightest idea on how to do a sexual innuendo (someone teaches me ?) thanks God i'm good-looking


I usually say sexual innuendo on accident and then realize it's one after--I want to attain the power of it though, there's got to be something in your name. 

Hey baby, I noticed you have "deuce" in your name--is that because you come before trois--menage a trois? _wink wink nod nod_

I assume sexual innuendo, in the context of this thread, is supposed to be inappropriate and somewhat uncomfortable for everyone. So I think I did a good job there. : /

Does that even make sense--"come before" like it doesn't have much of a double meaning--only come does. 


Ok this one--Hey baby, I noticed your name is "deuce"--is that because you come after one? I like a girl who's generous.

Maybe that would work better directed at a man.


In this thread, we learn how to talk like internet perverts. I'm not an INTP guy though.


----------



## Deuce (Feb 16, 2021)

Plusless said:


> I like giving, but I think sharing would be much more enjoyable with you.
> View attachment 876534


Awww that's cute, comradry and directness I like this ^^


----------



## Deuce (Feb 16, 2021)

WickerDeer said:


> Scandalous! Giving all your pringles away like that! I thought I was special!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're actually demonstrating potential at it I find.  I've had a bad history of slip-ups myself, even managed to shock an ENTP on a dating app with a ill-timed eggplant joke, mind you !

Yes we french have a tendency to not consider it a relationship unless there's three people involved uh uh. We have a word for that : trouple, which is a portmanteau of couple and three.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Deuce said:


> You're actually demonstrating potential at it I find.  I've had a bad history of slip-ups myself, even managed to shock an ENTP on a dating app with a ill-timed eggplant joke, mind you !
> 
> Yes we french have a tendency to not consider it a relationship unless there's three people involved uh uh. We have a word for that : trouple, which is a portmanteau of couple and three.


Wow! Shocked an ENTP? That is impressive! 
And you are French too--I am going to have to observe you and try to learn from your mastery!

That is interesting about trouple--it doesn't seem very common here in the US. I've never met anyone in that type of relationship, that I know of...though there are some polygamists. "Portmanteau" is also a new word for me. Thanks! : )


----------



## LeafStew (Oct 17, 2009)

I'll give up my last pringle even if it's my favorite flavor (sour cream & onion).


----------



## impulsenine (Oct 18, 2020)

Deuce said:


> It's ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*My motto*: Liberté, Pénétrer, Ménage à trois!

I have many rare resources eager to take part in an interplanetary cultural exchange. One of them is a special cocktail whose recipe not many people know about, with unseen nutritional and therapeutic properties, called "_élan soixante-neuf_". I'll educate you to become the Absolute Authority of the "_Intergalactic Federation of Tasters of impulsenine's Rare Resources_" .💫

I hope the runway in the backyard is colossal enough because I have a preference for landing there...⚡

Do you like butter croissants? 
For breakfast, lunch and dinner? Plus 2 snacks between meals.

Well, butter my _croissant._
You won't need anything else.


----------



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)

WickerDeer said:


> Wow! Shocked an ENTP? That is impressive!
> And you are French too--I am going to have to observe you and try to learn from your mastery!
> 
> That is interesting about trouple--it doesn't seem very common here in the US. I've never met anyone in that type of relationship, that I know of...though there are some polygamists. "Portmanteau" is also a new word for me. Thanks! : )


A portmanteau is very handy indeed—a lot of bits and bobs can get packed in there—it’s a two-sided affair! 😉


----------



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)

littlewyng said:


> We old single people use innuendo. It's all we have left.


When the moon is right...
😯🤫😉


----------

